# Pinselobjekte gehen in den Hintergrund (Illustrator)



## nYron (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe vielleicht nicht den passenden Titel gefunden - allerdings ist mir nichts besseres eingefallen  .
Zu meiner Frage:

Wenn ich im Illustrator CS4 mit dem Zeichenstift Werkzeug ein paar Linien erstelle (die übereinander verlaufen), dann springt mir die eine Linie immer in den Hintergrund... schaut euch bitte mal das Bild an - das erklärts vielleicht besser.

Weiss jemand eine Lösung?

Vielen Dank schon im vorraus

http://isabasu.piranho.de/isabasu/pinsel.JPG


----------



## smileyml (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

du solltest deinen Pfaden keine Füllfarbe geben, dann könnte es in deinem Fall schon klappen.

Alternativ kannst ein Objekt markieren und mit der rechten Maustaste das Objekt anordnen (nach vorn oder gar in den Vordergrund). Ein anderer Weg dafür ist das verteilen in unterschiedlichen Ebenen die du dann in der Ebenenpalette entsrpechend anordnen kannst.

Willst du trotzdem darstellen, das ein Strich im Hintergrund ist, würde ich den vorderen Pfad vom Aussehen her umwandeln und dann dieser "neuen" Fläche eine feine weiße Kontur geben.

Grüße Marco


----------



## nYron (23. Mai 2009)

achso...

Ja vielen Dank.

Das mit der Füllfarbe wars. Rechtsklick auf die Objekte hab ich schon ausprobiert, was mich schlussendlich hierhin geführt hat... nochmals danke!!

Gruss


----------

